# MavDog's Fluval Spec V



## MavDog (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Guys!
New to the forum, but not new to fish. Bred guppies for a while when i was 12-13 (18 now), had a native tank, and some other interesting specimen. Got out of it when a huge batch of fry died, but I'm back!

My Latest Project:
Fluval Spec V
Carib Sea Super Naturals Tahitian Moon Sand (Black)
50W Hydor Protherm Heater
Stock Light Bar

Flora: Can't remember the name. Maybe someone can help ID from the photos.

Fauna: 
1 Male Dragonscale Betta 
3 Juvenile Furcata Rainbows (Psuedomugil Furcata) 2 males, 1 female.
1 Juvenile Otocinclus (Otocinclus Macrospilus)

Decorations:
Glass Coke Bottle Cave 

Future Plans:
Piece of root/driftwood (Where can I find this besides LFS?)

Better light fixture, although I haven't striped the screw (yet)

More plants. Can you guys suggest some low carpet plants that will work with the substrate I have? i know it's not ideal, but I don't want to have something too complicated. Also, what kind of chemicals or plant supplements should I get? I'm not planning on setting up a CO2 system, but would rather blow into a piece of silicon tubing (not that big of a tank). 

Maybe some more fish or invertebrates. I've been eyeing a peacock gudgeon on live aquaria for weeks now, and my LFS doesn't have much goby action. 

I'm open to suggestions, and if you have any questions at all about the tank, I'd be happy to give you the run down.


----------



## ownedbycats (Nov 27, 2012)

Carpet: Moss on a flat rock will give you a carpet. My Spec V currently has Taiwan moss that seems to be growing well, if slowly. I don't have a lot, and am not trying for a carpet ( want it covering my driftwood) but have seen some nice moss carpets.
I'm dosing .25mL of FLourish once a week, no CO2, and stock lighting.
If you want a slightly taller plant, my crypt is doing well after it recovered from its initial melt and so is my java fern "Windelov" variety


----------



## Barbgirl (Feb 24, 2012)

I wouldn't suggest adding any more fish as you are pretty maxed. If anything I would rehome that oto. They do best in groups of 3+ and there isn't enough room in there for 3 of them. It also seems that there isn't quite enough plant mass and algae in there to sustain even one for very long. Are you supplementing anything for him? 

I would personally take the bottle out. For one how large is the opening? and I am guessing there is no water flow in the bottle so if a fish were to get in there it wouldn't last long.

Definitely add more tall plants or at least something to break the line of sight in case your betta decides he doesn't like those flag fish in there anymore.

If you are going to use sand I would suggest root tabs or capsules, some members sell them here. The fertilizers subforum has tons of great info as does the substrate subforum.


----------



## assasin6547 (Feb 6, 2013)

If you want carpet plants I'd suggest you upgrade the lights. Dose Excel according to the instructions. An easy carpet plant is DHG Belem.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

Barbgirl said:


> I would personally take the bottle out. For one how large is the opening? and I am guessing there is no water flow in the bottle so if a fish were to get in there it wouldn't last long.


Doesn't look like a whole bottle to me. Looks like a bottle cut away just leaving the label area like a tunnel ... or maybe label down to the bottom like a cave? Can't tell, but can definitely tell the thing is cut off above the label.


----------



## MavDog (Feb 24, 2013)

Yea, The bottle is cut and sanded above the label. My betta hangs out in there a lot of the time. 

As for the oto, should I get some algae tabs? I noticed I was having some algae growth before with just the betta, and I figured there'd be enough.

As for lighting goes, What do you recommend? I was looking at the Finnex Ray 2, but i can't run the tank topless then.

I'll probably end up just running flourish and/or excel, instead of a CO2 machine. Not super serious about having a super carpet.


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 3, 2013)

I'd move your thermometer to the other end of the tank. It's right next to the outflow, and it looks like you have your heater in the pump chamber (that's a good place for it). That means that the warmer water from the outflow is hitting your thermometer directly, and you'll get a false reading.


----------



## MavDog (Feb 24, 2013)

tekkguy said:


> I'd move your thermometer to the other end of the tank. It's right next to the outflow, and it looks like you have your heater in the pump chamber (that's a good place for it). That means that the warmer water from the outflow is hitting your thermometer directly, and you'll get a false reading.


I was just thinking about that today.Probably a good idea. roud:


----------

